# Guppy is not eating, just given birth



## Radlations (Dec 30, 2006)

My guppy gave birth on wednesday January 23rd.

Since then she has not eaten anything. I've offered boiled egg yolk, Livebeaer food by Nutrafin, Tropical fish flakes, and Frozen Brine shrimp.

She looks week, but still swims around.

Does she think the food is her fry, so thats why shes not eating? 

She isnt as perky as the other guppy. Maybe shes stressed. Her fins are down and i think her tail end is drooping


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the board. I'm sorry to hear about your guppy, that is sad. It sounds as if she possibly suffered an extreme amount of stress during birthing. If it has only been a few days, I wouldn't worry just yet. Her body needs time to recover, and she's probably not feeling well.

The best thing to do for her is keep the water clean, temp warm (78 - 80 degrees) and back off of the offered feedings for a few days. Turning the light out for a few days may also help for stress.

Can you post water params? If there is any other issue to worry about, it would show up in there. At this point, keep her clean, warm, and as stress free as possible. Please keep in mind that parent guppys will eat the fry if they have the opportunity. It is entirely possible she is finding "other food" at the moment.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

did she give birth in a breeding trap or in the tank?? if it was in a trap how long did u leave her after she had the babies? sometimes if u move the mum too soon after birth this can stress them out?? i waited at least 8 hours after mine had had her fry, she was eating straight after tho?


----------



## ShirishSadalgekar (Feb 17, 2007)

*Guppy female after pregnancy not eating any thing*

 Give her live worms


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Guppy female after pregnancy not eating any thing*



ShirishSadalgekar said:


> Give her live worms


Which live worms? I would be careful when giving live foods. Most of them carry pathogens increasing the risk of introducing diseases.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

live tubifex and bloodworms are known to carry paracites, frozen is better, you could try feeding her live brine shrimp that you made yourself


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I still would check/post water params. Please remember that when a fish gives birth there will be some fluctuation in water quality, and the smaller the tank the bigger the fluctuation and the faster it will happen.
When a livebearing fish gives birth there is also a fair amount of fluid that passes into the water and then there is added waste product from the new fish.
I would suggest some daily water changes of about 10% (careful not to suck up the fry and you'll want to leave the gravel bed and filter media alone) for a few weeks, giving the tank a chance to stabalize again. If a fish isn't feeling well, the appetite will tend to decrease greatly. Improving the water quality will usually help to induce the appetite. After the stress of giving birth, this fish is going to be more sensitive to the water quality than the others in the tank.
Let us know how she's doing, please, and if you post water params, we will help all we can. There isn't much we can do with such limited information. The more you can tell us about the tank and situation, the faster and easier we can help.
Good Luck!!!


----------

